# Need people to go in on getting 5-7 night boat/sailboat between spet 30 - oct 31



## barrj (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello all,

My new wife and I are honeymooning in Australia and are looking for other people to go in on getting a boat/sailboat for 5-7 nights in the Whitsundays or gold coast/queensland area and to snorkel/dive the reef between sept 30- oct 31. Cost will about $500 per person if we can find 4 people to go. If you are interested please email me at [email protected].

James Barr

P.S. If you have your own boat and would be willing to take us out for a price we would be willing to discuss that with you.


----------



## Maramu46 (May 17, 2011)

*Need people to go in on getting boat*

Good Day, Congratulations on your wedding! We are not anywhere near Australia, but will be Madeira and then the Canary islands for October. More than willng to have you as our guest, Italian food, excellent company and a great boat, an Amel Maramu. B


----------

